# To know about Pharmacist .



## Joseph 97 (Aug 7, 2021)

I am Joseph from kerala, India. I completed bachelor of pharmacy from kerala. Now I am a Registered Pharmacist. I want to know about the details how to become a pharmacist in italy. Expecting reply soon. Thank You.


----------

